
Show HN: Implementing quadtree algorithm to make art from photos - ribab
https://medium.com/@ribab127/implementing-a-photo-stylizer-in-python-using-a-quadtree-algorithm-d2c33e8bb81f
======
kristianp
What fun. Non-medium link at
[http://www.codingwithricky.com/2019/08/03/1-quadtree-
photo-s...](http://www.codingwithricky.com/2019/08/03/1-quadtree-photo-
stylizer-python/)

